# Annie's Show Wins



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Most of these were posted at some point or another...and of course all are on the web site!

In order

Judge Molly Martin 

Judge Roger Pritchard

Judge Steve Keating - Keating had never put up a standard of color before Annie - who he called exquisite!

ARPC Match - BOV (no points) Lucille Perzan

ARPC AOH - 3rd (no points for this one either but a big win non the less)
Judge Michael Dachel

Judge Janet Jackson

Judge Dennis McCoy

Judge Marilyn Droomgoole

Judge Roger Pritchard - (he put her up 2x)

Judge Norman Kenney

Judge Doris Cozart - Major Win

Judge Paula Hartinger - Major Win

Ah well...the last batch didn't load
"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."

So you'll have to go to the website to see the PCA win, Droomgoole, McCoy, and Patton. The win with Kadie under Cozart is already posted here and the win with Kay under Hartinger is on another thread.

I've also probably said this in another location - but it will be a while before I'm tired of saying it.

AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge is only the 7th Red Standard Ch in AKC.

The YOUNGEST ever finished!

Proud Doggie Momma
and Owner Handler!

Tabatha Waters


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

You have every right to be proud!!! Shout it from the rooftop!!! I would!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Just tried to get the others to load again but keep getting the same message...

oh well...

Thanks! for your interest and support! It was a journey I won't forget. B's begins soon, though, so I've another to look forward to!

Tabatha


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Your journey with Antoinette continues to pave the road 
for many more red beauties to come. 

The youngest finished red ... what an accomplishment. 

Seeing RED, it's a good thing :love2:


----------

